# Recommendation - Bootleg Tune



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If you like a bit of R'n B and want a bit of a varient, i can thoroughly recommend this little nugget...... 

50 Cent v Beyonce Knowles - In Da Club

or if you can find it...

50 Cent v Eminem ft Dr Dre - In Da Club

Both very good variations.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

CAn get the 50cent albums


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Any more Kevin ? sorting out a compilation for the drive down to GTI Intnl.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I just downloaded this & sorry but it sounds like shite to me  , but then it takes all sorts to make a world  

What does everyone else think ??


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

50 Cent, Ice Cube & DMX - In Da Club, We Be Clubbin' (SJ-2k1 REMIX)............ ain't bad - banging to an old Skool beat! - Pump up the Volume


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Eminem version crap! (IMO)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

c'mon boys where u been, those tunes were last month! 
current hot ones are:

Craig David Rishi Rich REMIX Rise & Fall

Guantanomo by...er.. just type in that and you'll find it

also, for a bit of a laugh, download 50 pence in DA PUB... 8)


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Doc you don't mean Richy Rich as in Salsa House, remember that one?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

umm nope not heard of that one...

the one i was talking about is a bhangra collaboration with craig david and Richi Rich.. its really pretty good, if you're into that kinda thing 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Doc you don't mean Richy Rich as in Salsa House, remember that one?


Top tune


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Are we talking "Rich In Paradise" (going back to my roots, etc) for that last one?!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hahah no guys!!

Rishi Rich is a punjabi producer! he does bhangra collaborations, got no idea who this other dude is! before my time i think 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Are we talking "Rich In Paradise" (going back to my roots, etc) for that last one?!


No....the ravers amongst us from about 12 years ago will remember Salsa House Â ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Are we talking "Rich In Paradise" (going back to my roots, etc) for that last one?!


top tune that! i like music from before my time though.....was only about 11 when that was about

still love it though 

cheers

James


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Both those oldies are superb - Salsa House & Rich in Paradise.

Just bought Perfecto Greatest Hits at the w/e - any of you lot remember Lost - The Gonzo 

Any other oldie recommendations?

Simon


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Has anybody heard Simply Red's cover version of Sunrise? I can remember the original tune but can't remember who the artists originally were, it is on the tip of my tongue though :-/.... how annoying ???


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Hall & Oates


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Both those oldies are superb - Salsa House & Rich in Paradise.
> 
> Just bought Perfecto Greatest Hits at the w/e - any of you lot remember Lost - The Gonzo Â
> 
> ...


K-Klass - let me show you

love those pianos

not quite as old as those but still old and good


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

I do recall that one, sure I've even got it on CD single!

On a dfferent note - I acquired a 'BarGrooves' compilation (vol 6 I think) over the w/e - excellent stuff if you like things like than Room5 tack, but not so cheesy.

Sion


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

also, Brand New Heavies - Back to Love

thats a good one!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Brand New Heavies have been around yearssssss. Now I feel old . I even have the original on vinyl of that room 5 track : which was out around 12-13 years back


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

What was that old track that was out around the period we're discussing....

Kind of Brand New Heavies sound, jazzy, smooth.
Started off with the words 'Smoke filled room' - bird sang it. (not the best description)

Also like Innocence - Natural Thing

Simon


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So come on then.........who's gonna own up to dancing in fields and giant tents about 12 years ago ;D
Energy.....Biology....Raindance.....Spiral Tribe to name but a few........ [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Tribal Gathering...........Whirl-y-gig.......ClubUK.......... ;D

Don't think I could handle the pace any more.where's me white gloves 'n' whistle 8)

But what about that tune I mentioned a few posts above?

Simon


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Good tune for you house heads out there, been out for a bit now but not very over played

Little Louie Vega And Jay Sinister ft. Julie McKnight - Diamond Life (Full Main Mix)

The bird that did the vocals on KOT's Finally

Also, Home - Julie McKnight is a good one

Nice funky deep house, she's got a cracking voice!

Top tunes!

cheers

James


----------

